# New: Datnoid, Gar, And 2 Bowfin



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Hope you like them, i've been waiting forever to get these fish..


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

awsome fish dylan, I hope the datnoid survives for you.
good pics by the way


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

COOL, would love ta see some more pics of the dantoid


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

nice fish. i like the pic of the gar's eye. what size tank are you going to keep them in when they are full grown?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pics, Dylan. Glad you got your fish finally .


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks . The 4 fish are in between a 65 gallon tank and multiple ten gallons- as soon as the Bowfin get a little larger, they're going in the 65 with the Gar and Datnoid (just put him in there today). In the end they'll all be going in a 210 gallon. The Datnoid is really picky with water temp I guess, he had a little shock but last night was zooming all over before I left.. today I get back and he's all "blah" again. I put him in the larger tank and i'm just going to see how it turns out... More pics before the Dat decided to go crazy again:


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice little indo dat. How stable is it? I have 3 about this size and they love to eat shrimp, worms, beefheart. 2 are real stable one is all over the board. 

Keep the pics comming.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

Awesome new fish, Dylan!  That dat is so cute and the color on the bowfin is gorgeous. Have more pics of the bowfin?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lol. Well, the dat "acted fine" after being in the 65 for a while, then somewhat spazzed out and ended up dying. I'm guessing it was probably just the temperature of my tanks... but i've never had a fish like that before. Really sensitive to everything. I may try another later on when the lfs gets another fish order in. Good news though, the bowfin are eating like crazy and the gar finally decided to eat two small fish while I was away.

Here's some more pics (little blurry because it was feeding time but oh well lol):


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

Congrads on the new fish Flam.  Totally dig them, Just my style... Maybe one day... Anyways can't wait to see them all together in the planned 210... BTW sorry to hear bout your dat. It was a real bute.


----------

